# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  8.2 обновления для новичка

## mawa1109

Добрый день.
Я тут впервые. :) Помогите пожалуйста найти обновления 1.3.15 и далее до нынешней версии для 1С 8,2.(УПП)
Ковырялась, ковырялась. не нашла. 
Буду благодарна.

----------


## Funtik45

Вам нужно в ветку с конфигурациями (ссылки на них) и там смотреть по странично где какая  http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B%D0%9A%D0%98-!!!, а в принципе есть возможность отправить обновления почтой, на пишите в личку сброшу

----------

mawa1109 (01.02.2012), сергейыв (23.11.2012)

----------


## sergey80

Помогу с любым обновлением и не только. Здесь бываю по вечерам.

----------


## Captila

*sergey80*,
Стояла программа 8.1 устанавливал 8.2 попросила установить ключ, машинально нажал да. Сейчас просит ключ. В результате не работает не 7.7 не 8.1 не 8.2, что делать?

----------


## sergey80

Привет. А что при запуске пишется? - не видит ключ лицензии? И поподробнее если можно - какой ключ стоял - многопользовательский, аппаратный и т.д....

----------


## ddd007

мне надо перейти с базовой бух8.2 на проф или как по сети работать в базовой нескольким пользователем? dbalakin70@gmail.com

----------


## dmitry333

> Добрый день.
> Я тут впервые. :) Помогите пожалуйста найти обновления 1.3.15 и далее до нынешней версии для 1С 8,2.(УПП)
> Ковырялась, ковырялась. не нашла. 
> Буду благодарна.


не забывайте, что если надо обновиться, то необходимо установить все обновления подряд!

----------

mawa1109 (18.04.2012)

----------


## StaEvgen

Хочу поднять тему.
Помогите пожалуйста обновить 8.2 бухгалтерию.
1с8.2 релиз 8.2.14.519
Бухгалтерия 2.0.32.6
Суть проблемы, не могу обновить до 2.0.33.7. При обновлении пишет что доступных обновлений нет. Пробую в ручную говорит что типа версия не подходит, а в списке версий есть 2.0.32.6. Пытался найти версию 2.0.33.3 ни где нет.

----------


## sergey80

А версия релиза точно для бухгалтерии? Могу подключиться удаленно и обновить..

----------


## elusa

Доброго времени суток, господа! Необходимо обновление на Рарус Общепит Проф ред.8.2 Заранее благодарна alenaivanova82@mail.ru

----------


## nikolaiPop

Добрый вечер, помогите пожалуйста с обновлением. Стоит 1С.8.2 Бухгалтерия предприяти (2.0.21.1.8.), помогите обновиться до последней версии. Заранее огромное спасибо. lubaprok84@gmail.com

----------


## ТатьянаSh

Добрый день!
Как снег на голову свалилась проблема (человек который занимался 1С резко уволился, теперь это передалось мне), нужно обновить 1С Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" с версии 2.0.14.8 до 2.0.34.11. Как я понимаю нужно будет накатить порядка 10-15 обновлений?:confused::confused::confused  :

----------


## an2084

> Добрый день!
> Как снег на голову свалилась проблема (человек который занимался 1С резко уволился, теперь это передалось мне), нужно обновить 1С Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" с версии 2.0.14.8 до 2.0.34.11. Как я понимаю нужно будет накатить порядка 10-15 обновлений?:confused::confused::confused  :


Файлы *.cf предназначен для обновления с более ранних конфигураций. То есть этот файл обновления позволяет перескочить с более ранней версии сразу до последней. По большому счету достаточно его одного как для последовательного обновления, так и для обновления с перескакиванием через несколько релизов. 
1С:Предприятие 8 Типовая конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012 
http://depositfiles.com/files/j1ccpkvq5    BP_Prof_2.0.34.13.rar

----------

kostromin63 (24.04.2012)

----------


## kosoy2010

подскажите пожалуйста у меня ут 10.3.13.2. хочу настроить обмен данными в БП 1.6 ,захожу в помощника настройки ,выполняю шаги,на Шаге Настройки переноса объектов пишет ошибку   !!! Для корректной работы механизма назначения префиксов этой информационной базы необходимо завершить работу всех пользователей. !!!  пользователь то всего один ) это я,если я себя отключу то как мне запустить настройку обмена то..... помогите профану :)

----------


## prop23

Ребят, мне тоже подскажите. У меня есть Бухгалтерия Предприятия базовая 2.0.34.11 Мне её нужно обновить до версии ПРОФ. 
Указываю обновление до 2.0.34.13 ПРОФ через cf файл, нифига. Установил отдельно проф и корп. Тоже ничего.

И заодно подскажите, что конкретно делает 1c Enterprise Server

----------


## Capric72

Подскажите, какие обновы надо поставить на 1С Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.219) Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая) 2.0.23.9 дабы ее полностью поднять до нынешней версии?

----------


## DMLangepas

в базовой не предусмотрено заводить орг-ции и работать локально, а переход с базовой на проф можно сделать.

---------- Post added at 03:39 ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 ----------

ну во первых лучше бы уже на 2.0 перейти и обновиться вместе с УТ до последней. И в обновлениях для БУХ-ии есть правила обмена между БП и другими программами

---------- Post added at 03:41 ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 ----------

обновить до ПРОФ не получится, нужно загрузить специальный CF, для перехода с базовой на ПРОФ и будет вам ПРОФ, там и обновляйте.

---------- Post added at 03:42 ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 ----------

самые последний. А порядок обновления описан в папке обновления

----------


## Sergey1234

Скажите, получилось? Такая же проблема! Напишите, как вы ее решили, а то всю голову сломала!

---------- Post added at 12:18 ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 ----------

Извините! 1с 8.2. Не могу перейти с 2.0.32.6 на 2.0.33.7. Пишет отсутствует файл обновления. И ниже в табличке указано, что обновление есть для версий 2.0.32.4 и 2.0.32.6. А у меня как раз 2.0.32.6!!! Файл выбирала вручную

----------


## DMLangepas

просто обновил. Я уже на 2.0.35.5 релизе.

----------


## Sergey1234

Ну как же мне обновить 2.0.32.6 на 2.0.33.7ИИ помогитееее! 1с 8.2.15.301

----------


## DMLangepas

да как обычно, выгрузите базу в ДэТэшник и обновляйте через Конфигурация - Поддержка -....
попробуйте 33.8 загрузить.
либо сперва Тестирование сделайте и обновляйте, я не могу вам так сказать не видя базы.

если не получится киньте тимку через аську или скайп данные или ДэТэшник скиньте через файлообменник. Посмотрю

----------


## Sergey1234

Ой, спасибо большое, я через файл .cf загрузила сразу 34.11. Просто раньше с 7 всегда работала, я просто бухгалтер, вот приходится...

----------


## DMLangepas

Молодцы
а лучше специалиста! хотя бы на удаленном сопровождении ;)

---------- Post added at 11:52 ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 ----------

Найдите сразу последнее и загрузите через cf фаил, только потом протестируйте.

----------


## Taty_77

Добрый день, помогите мне обновить версию 2,0,32.6 на 2,0,33,7, никак не получается, пишет что нет обновлений. Могу удаленно подключить вас)))

----------


## DMLangepas

Давай через TeamViewer на электронку kudr.1989@mail.ru пиши или агент или аська kudr.1989@yandex.ru Там договоримся о времени и обновим

----------


## Алексей 163

1с 8.2  и все что к ней полагается ! Последнее обновление от 12.05.12 http://www.unibytes.com/z8nXk7fFNGcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## DMLangepas

Пишите у кого какие проблемы, найдём, посмотрим, поможем!

----------


## cmm

Завтра сочно нужно будет обновить *Бухгалтерию предприятия КОРП 8.2* релиз *2.0.25.5* до последней, нигде не могу найти cf файл версии 2.0.36.4 (КОРП) или хотя бы версии 2.0.35.9 (КОРП) помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## DMLangepas

35.5 устроит?
http://files.mail.ru/VKYBJ7

----------

cmm (23.05.2012)

----------


## dmxxxxx

подскажите начинающему, скачал обновление 2.0.35.5 релиз стоит 2.0.34.7, что дальше делать, ведь как я понимаю не достаточно того что бы просто запустить файл. объясните пошагово, если не трудно. заранее спасибо.

----------


## bakstasy

Люди добрые помогите! Обновляю БП, на 2.0.27.10 или 2.0.27.8 пишет ошибку установки, ничего не могу сделатьИИИ!

----------


## DMLangepas

базу выгрузили? если нет, то выгрузите!!!
Запустите Тестирование и исправление базы, поставьте все галочки и Отметьте Очищать и Удалять ссылки.
Удали с платформы базу, создай новую и укажи путь к вот этой, рабочей.

----------

bakstasy (28.06.2012)

----------


## bakstasy

Я обновляла последовательно начиная с 2.0.14.5, соответственно базу до этого выгрузила, а как удалить базу с платформыИИ А новую создать без конфы?

----------


## Daff_007

Добрый день!

Проблема в следующем:

Нужно обновить "Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.32.6", платформа 8.2.15.310. Скачал обновления (2.0.33.7), распаковал, папку с шаблонами указал, проверил - на диске лежит, при обновлении через конфигуратор говорит что, "доступных обновлений в указанных каталогах не найдено".

Помогите разобраться.

Тестирование и исправление делал - не помогло!

----------


## DMLangepas

скачали обновления?
установите их сперва, потом найдите этот файл (куда он установит) и укажите в него шаблон, либо выберите вручную.

В коробке прилагалась книжка, по администрированию баз. Прочтите.

Не забывайте делать бэкапы или просто сохранять.

----------


## Daff_007

Скачал, установил (C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv82\tmplts\1c\Accounting\2.0.33.7). При обновлении через конфигуратор (автоматический поиск) говорит что, "доступных обновлений в указанных каталогах не найдено", если указать файл обновления вручную то выскакивает окно с заголовком "файл не содержит доступных обновлений", и ниже перечень конфигураций:
Бухгалтерия предприятия фирма 1С 2.0.32.4
Бухгалтерия предприятия фирма 1С 2.0.32.6
Бухгалтерия предприятия фирма 1С 2.0.33.3

и внизу кнопка ОК, если на нее нажать возвращает в конфигуратор (главное окно).

----------


## DMLangepas

потомучто существует порядок обновления, если заливаете каждое.
Значит возьмите пораньше которое.
Либо проверьте правильность, если Бухгалтерия базовая, то и обновления должны быть базовыми, если ПРОФ - то ПРОФ, Если КОРП - то КОРП.

2.0.37.12	06.07.2012	август 2012	2.0.37.8, 2.0.37.10
2.0.37.10	28.06.2012	 	2.0.37.8
2.0.37.8	19.06.2012	 	2.0.36.4, 2.0.36.9, 2.0.37.1
2.0.36.9	15.06.2012	 	2.0.36.4
2.0.36.4	22.05.2012	июнь 2012	2.0.35.5, 2.0.35.6, 2.0.35.9
2.0.35.9	12.05.2012	июнь 2012	2.0.35.5, 2.0.35.6
2.0.35.6	27.04.2012	 	2.0.35.5
2.0.35.5	23.04.2012	май 2012	2.0.34.7, 2.0.34.11, 2.0.34.13
2.0.34.13	13.04.2012	 	2.0.34.7, 2.0.34.11
2.0.34.11	06.04.2012	май 2012	2.0.33.8, 2.0.34.7
2.0.34.7	23.03.2012	апрель 2012	2.0.33.7, 2.0.33.8, 2.0.34.6
2.0.34.6	23.03.2012	 	2.0.33.7, 2.0.33.8
2.0.33.8	07.03.2012	 	2.0.33.7
2.0.33.7	21.02.2012	март 2012	2.0.32.4, 2.0.32.6, 2.0.33.3
2.0.32.6	06.02.2012	март 2012	2.0.32.4
2.0.32.4	24.01.2012	февраль 2012	2.0.30.8, 2.0.31.7
2.0.31.7	12.01.2012	февраль 2012	2.0.30.8

----------


## Daff_007

Да знаю я что существует порядок.... потому и пытаюсь на свою  2.0.32.6 залить 2.0.33.7 по крайней мере на users.v8.1c.ru идет именно такой порядок.... вот и не пойму что делаю не так. версия ПРОФ.

пораньче это как? обновить на более старую? т.е. даунгрейд?

----------


## DMLangepas

может какой-то глюк. 32.6 потом 33.7.

Точно ПРОФ?
Конфигурация обновлена? (зайдите в него Конфигарация - Обновить конфигурацию)
На поддержке? могу как-то увидеть? удаленно хотябы

----------


## Daff_007

Вот и мне кажется что глюк..... Версия точно ПРОФ. Обновить конфигурацию - кнопка не активна. да на поддержке.... надо подумать...

---------- Post added at 16:15 ---------- Previous post was at 16:11 ----------




> может какой-то глюк. 32.6 потом 33.7.


скачал 32.6 - шаблон также не видит как и 33.7 если указать файл то говорит что "файл не содержит доступных обновлений", и ниже перечень конфигураций:
Данный файл содержит обновления для следующих конфигураций:
Бухгалтерия предприятия фирма 1С 2.0.32.4

и внизу кнопка ОК, если на нее нажать возвращает в конфигуратор (главное окно).

З.Ы. Может это внесет ясность....

 Залез в "Конфигурация-Подержка-Настройка подержки" - там версия 2.0.15.10. 

Как так может быть?

----------


## gmi

помогите не получается обновиться конфигурацию Бухгалтерия для Украины", версию (1.2.6.5) на (1.2.7.4) 
 платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.318) 
 доходит до 72% обновление а затем Ошибка: 
 Runtime Еrror! 
 Program: c:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.15.318\bin\1cv8.exe 
  this application has requested the runtime to terminate it in a unusual way

----------


## DMLangepas

проверьте память на жестком диске. Не хватает памяти. Физической

----------


## gmi

*DMLangepas*, спасибо что отозвались,  но с памятью все ок, попытки установить на разных машинах с разными ОС привели к такому же результату(((

----------


## DMLangepas

Тогда вариант:
Найдите Папку, в которой находится сама база. Удалите всё кроме 1Cv8.1CD (самый весомый файл)
затем найдите chdbfl.exe и проверьте этот CD файл (находится приблизительно всегда тут. C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.15.317\bin (поставьте галочку "Исправлять" )

----------


## gmi

*DMLangepas*, целостность базы в порядке, но увы ошибку выдает ту же, я в отчаянии(((

----------


## DMLangepas

Тестирование и исправлениеИ? все галочки? очищать и удалятьИ?

----------


## gmi

Тест.jpg да вот снимок

----------


## medvs

Добрый день!

Помогите, плиз, найти обновления до последней версии,
текущая версия 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Проф update 34.13?

----------


## Василий1977

Вам батенька сюда:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B%D0%9A%D0%98-!!!

----------

medvs (11.07.2012)

----------


## Bonifacy78

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как запустить файл с расширением .ert - пишут, что это внешняя обработка, но в 1С 8.2 внешняя обработка с расширением .epf. Не понятно...[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 21:04 ---------- Previous post was at 21:03 ----------




> помогите не получается обновиться конфигурацию Бухгалтерия для Украины", версию (1.2.6.5) на (1.2.7.4) 
>  платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.318) 
>  доходит до 72% обновление а затем Ошибка: 
>  Runtime Еrror! 
>  Program: c:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.15.318\bin\1cv8.exe 
>   this application has requested the runtime to terminate it in a unusual way


Вам нужно в конфигураторе создать новую обработку с текстом "ПланыОбмена.УстановитьГла  вныйУзел(Неопределено);" (без кавычек) и запустить ее в конфигурации, которую будете обновлять. Обновляйте, должно сработать.

----------


## Наталья*

Мне нужно для 1С 8.2.14.540 последнее стоит 2.0.6.3. 
(Выпуск версии 2.0.7.9 конфигурации «Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана»
версии 2.0.8.16 конфигурации «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана», ред. 2.0 
версии 2.0.8.17 конфигурации «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана», ред. 2.0 
не знаю все ли обновления указала надо обновить до последней)

----------


## Lovkach

Очень нужны обновления Комплексной автоматизации с 1.1.6.1 по 1.1.16.1. Помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Зелие

*sergey80*, помогите, пожалуйста, создать новую базу 8,2!

----------


## gulka2001

Подскажите пожалуйста загружаю обновление конфигурации и пишет при реорганизации информации видит ошибку "После исполнения в списке не осталось бы ни одного пользователя с административными правами" Как бытьИИ ПомогитеИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИ?П  ИЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗ  З!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## DMLangepas

> Подскажите пожалуйста загружаю обновление конфигурации и пишет при реорганизации информации видит ошибку "После исполнения в списке не осталось бы ни одного пользователя с административными правами" Как бытьИИ ПомогитеИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИ?П  ИЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗ  З!!!!!!!!!!!11


Т.К. в Конфигураторе, Администрирование --> пользователи ( и там ни у одного пользователя нет Полные права и права Администратора.

----------

gulka2001 (13.11.2012)

----------


## lina75

> Помогу с любым обновлением и не только. Здесь бываю по вечерам.


 а на 7.7 случайно не завалялось такая штучка  не помню точно как называется экспресс-проверка ведения учета или технологический анализ ведения учета... не могу найти нигде.

----------


## amix13

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста! После обновления платформы 1С 8.2.13.219 на 8.2.17.143 потребовалась конвертация базы данных, после чего могу войти только в Конфигуратор, сама 1С не открывается - после ввода пароля пользователя выходит сообщение: "Ошибка SDBL: Ожидается имя таблицы (pos=19)". Что делать?!

----------


## DMLangepas

сделайте копию базы. Запустите Конфигуратор Администрирование Тестирование и исправление. Выберите все галочки и укажите позицию Очищать и удалять и запустите. После чего Отладка, начать отладку и проверьте

----------


## amix13

DMLangepas, во время тестирования (когда проводилась проверка ссылочной целостности) вышло сообщение "подождите, идет сохранение информации об ошибке для возможного последующего анализа", после чего вылетаю из Конфигуратора.

----------


## DMLangepas

1 зайдите в папку с базой, удалите всё кроме файла 1Cv8 (файловая информационная база)
2 найдите в C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.**.***\bin\chdbfl файл и запустите его, выбрав файл который написан в 1.
после проверки запустите конфигуратор и затем предприятие

----------


## amix13

После выполнения п.1-2 - проверка физич. целостности - Ошибок не обнаружено. Запуск Конфигуратора - Тестирование - в режиме проверки логической и ссылочной целостности - вылетает из Конфигуратора, в других режимах тестирования пишет:  Ошибка SDBL. В схеме бд нет табл. с именем AccRgOpt9900. В режиме реструктуризации таблиц пишет - В процессе обновления информационной базы произошла критическая ошибка.
по причине:
Ошибка SDBL:
Таблица или поле PredefinedID не содержится в разделе FROM (pos=67)
Как можно это исправить, или вернуться к прежней платформе?

----------


## DMLangepas

копия есть до обновления платформы?
что за продукт и релиз в студию

----------


## amix13

Есть копия базы до. Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.42.5) Программа с лета не обновлялась, обновили в декабре до последней - вышло сообщение о необходимости обновить платформу. На старой программа работает, но невозможно перепроводить документы за прошлые периоды (есть остатки по оборотке, но пишет - не списано ....штук и т.д.)

----------


## DMLangepas

так вам помогло в другой ветке или нет? могу помочь. Есть возможность скинуть базу на личку? посмотрю что с нй?

----------


## carera

*amix13,*

У Вас решилась проблема?

P.S. Столкнулся с аналогичной!

----------


## DMLangepas

а Вы пробовали что написано выше?

И амикс 13 Вам помогло? если нет, пишите в личку kudr.1989@mail,ru

----------


## carera

Все это было испробовано перед тем как найти данную тему!

Помогло:




> Вобщем исправл(ось), так что если кому нужно - на заметку. 
> Так как dt  смог выгрузиться, то попробовал его залить в старую версию 1с 8.2 
> Взял 8.2.13.249, создал пустую и закинул туда этот дт-шник. Конфа встала, но при запуске ругалась уже не на критические ошибки ИБ, а на код (значит как минимум началась отладка). После чего принудительно снял с поддержки и накатил конфигурацию 11.0.6.9. Конфигурация встала. дальше запустил под этой же версией 1с 8.2 ИБ - запустилось. 
> Перезашёл в конфиг под 8.2.15.289, перевёл, запустил ИБ - и вуа ля, база жива и здорова. Что это было - знают только разрабы. Но если вдруг кому пригодиться - буду рад (хоть не будете тра..ть мозг как я) :)


это с одного из форумов....найти не составит труда

----------


## amix13

Проблема пока не решилась. Базу не скидываю пока по той причине, что она была пробная. Прежде чем обновлять платформу у себя на предприятии решила поэкспериментировать с домашней базой. Может, нужно обновлять платформу поэтапно? 1С ЗУП нормально пережила обновление.

----------


## DMLangepas

желательно конечно по этапно обновить. 13-14-15-16-17 потом. Всегда сохраняйте базу!!! Если не решится, тогда пишите, сделаем

----------


## ju-olga

Ой, помогите и мне пожалуйста. У меня 8.2  15 318 (2.0.34.7) И расскажите как его установить )

----------


## askhat1985

> А версия релиза точно для бухгалтерии? Могу подключиться удаленно и обновить..


Сергей можете написать мне в скайп логин Askhat2013, к Вам есть предложение

----------


## Masyavushka

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Помогите избавиться от ошибки ""После исполнения в списке не осталось бы ни одного пользователя с административными правами" при обновлении конфигурации БД с 2.0.34.13 на 3.0.19.35.
Пользователей с полными правами много!

----------


## DMLangepas

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
> Помогите избавиться от ошибки ""После исполнения в списке не осталось бы ни одного пользователя с административными правами" при обновлении конфигурации БД с 2.0.34.13 на 3.0.19.35.
> Пользователей с полными правами много!


Нет не много. Зайди в пользователи и поставь не только на Полные права, но и на все Администраторские и администрирование.

----------


## Masyavushka

Все какие есть галочки - стоят. Не помогает.

----------


## kotirina

Помогите, пожалуйста, я совсем, совсем новичок на форуме, подскажите мои первые шаги, мне нужна бух. проф для России+последний релиз, ну тот который имеется на форуме, сама я натыкаюсь на одну и ту же проблему, запрашивается лицензия ((( Заранее благодарю. Может я чего -то просто некорректно беру?

---------- Post added at 09:17 ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 ----------

Помогите, пожалуйста, я совсем, совсем новичок на форуме, подскажите мои первые шаги, мне нужна бух. проф для России 8.2+последний релиз, ну тот который имеется на форуме, сама я натыкаюсь на одну и ту же проблему, запрашивается лицензия ((( Заранее благодарю. Может я чего -то просто некорректно беру?

----------


## DMLangepas

[QUOTE=kotirina;321013]Помогите, пожалуйста, я совсем, совсем новичок на форуме, подскажите мои первые шаги, мне нужна бух. проф для России+последний релиз, ну тот который имеется на форуме, сама я натыкаюсь на одну и ту же проблему, запрашивается лицензия ((( Заранее благодарю. Может я чего -то просто некорректно беру?[COLOR="Silver"]

Не вопрос. Если именно ПРОФ то за 10800 р и установлю и покажу все все все.

----------


## kotirina

Спасибо

----------


## Сергей00000000

Ищи в разделе "полезные ссылки для скачивания" на последней странице. Учебников же и текстовых и видео в инете полно )))) БЕСПЛАТНО

----------


## masurka

*****

----------


## DMLangepas

И? нужны услуги?

----------


## masurka

написала в личку

----------


## Виалетта

Помогите пож. с обновлением 1С 8.2 66.85 , буду признательна.

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите пож. с обновлением 1С 8.2 66.85 , буду признательна.


Есть здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....D0%98!/page183

----------

